# Buying a Redbook Questions



## DeepDown (May 29, 2014)

I was going look into buying a Redbook Today..  Since my crash course of learning about fruit Jars this month, Everyone says it Redbook I want to look in. And because I'm finding a crazy amount of the highly collectible ones. Which I really like them now and it got me to collecting them and bringing home everyone I find.. I better get the book. -- Not to mention I see these jars everywhere.. Plus, I not far where they was all being made in that time period.. My Glass Bottle & Jars spots are just loaded with them.. But what Number Book do I want to get?   I keep seeing 9 thru 11 keep popping the most.... And Seriously, Redbook 9  cost anywhere from $150 to $400???  Really, is that the Correct price range? Or did I just find way over priced ones?  --- And I seen Redbook 11 is only $40.  That was the price I was expecting at first.  Do all the number Books have different jars in them? Do I need to get all the books? or just 1 book or couple books? I can afford a $50 book.... Not sure I want spend $200 or so for a book just yet... Maybe they have at Library, so I can check it out first. ----- Had sticker price shock.. when seen prices for #9. But not sure which Number book to get or Numbers... and which price range I should expect for them... Thanks in advance for the help... I was gonna sell all my green Ball perfect Masons (thinking they mostly commons) to make more room for Pat 1858 Masons I have and keep finding them too. I love those things... and few others.. ( I have now a good handle of figuring the age by logo.. separated by that.. Just not the little rare things to look for in each type,) But someone said again I better look at them better first with book.... Which I really better.... 2 weeks ago, I sold at a yard sale in the park, city all ways has twice a year...  down the street. and had to 2 different Bottle/jar collectors just going on and on I need to set up at some bottle show in Illinois this summer... and told me about here... And I only took like 40 or 50 jars/bottles mixed.. I didn't think any of them was that special... If they only seen what I really have at home, been getting and the amounts of them... I may gave them a heart attack..lol   But sold them all at $3 to $5 each..lol  ---- I'm Learning... and seriously am finding crazy amounts of them... if I sold them too cheap... losing 40 or 50 wasn't no big lost to me... Not for how many I coming across in a day... But I keeping my own personal collections and selling off the ones I don't want for it... I getting to many, to fast... and I haven't put a dent in searching these places..


----------



## OsiaBoyce (May 29, 2014)

Let's see some pictures of these 'highly collectable' jars. We're tired of hearing about them and want to see them.


----------



## andy volkerts (May 29, 2014)

Go to Redbook.com and order the no 11 edition, its $40.00 dollars on there website


----------



## DeepDown (May 29, 2014)

[attachment=PDR_8104.JPG] [attachment=PDR_8104.JPG] Here ugly first pics tried taking . I'll get better ones taken outside and more different ones..


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 29, 2014)

redbookjars.comThanks andy, I hadn't checked in a couple weeks, it was waiting list then. Maybe I'll buy one and sell my 10 as collectable on amazon for $200.[]


----------



## botlguy (May 29, 2014)

cowseatmaize said:
			
		

> redbookjars.comThanks andy, I hadn't checked in a couple weeks, it was waiting list then. Maybe I'll buy one and sell my 10 as collectable on amazon for $200.[]


Heck, I'll get rich. I've still got my last one, No. 8.    I really should get a new one.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (May 29, 2014)

?.Thanks for trying though.


----------

